# Disabling the HUD in Crysis



## Dooda17 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am trying to disale the HUD (compass, ammo indicator, health, etc.) in Crysis single player so that I can take some realistic footage. I keep trying to open up hte console to put in the command, but the tilde key does nothing for me. I also try setting it to the delta difficulty setting but this does not work either.


----------



## BluTurtle (Sep 1, 2008)

con_restricted 0 to unlock the console

cl_hud 0 to disable hud

put 1 instead of zero after command to put them back

although google would be faster, there ya go


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

this is for the demo version but i dunno

First you need to put con_restricted = 0 in your system.cfg. Then while ingame open up the console and use these commands. To those who don't have a system.cfg. Open notepad and save it as a system.cfg to your Crysis_SP_Demo directory.

e_screenshot_width 4200 (what i use)
e_screenshot_height 2690 (what i use)
e_screenshot_file_format (jpg,tga,bmp, your choice)
r_drawnearfov 10 ("removes" gun, but you can just select the fists too)
cl_hud 0 (disable HUD)
r_display_info 0 (remove fps etc. info from the upper right corner)

Type this in the console when your ingame (works better in the editor though).
e_screenshot 1 (this takes the screenshot)

Your screenshots will be in \Crysis_SP_Demo\Game\Screenshots\HiRes


http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=11286


----------

